# My first dove



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an all white nonbanded ringneck dove that had been found by my neighbors being attacked by crows. It's been 1.5 years and no eggs so I'm assuming it's a male. He's very tame. I'm so glad I found this forum, I've learned so much from it I have some questions...

I've been feeding "Dove food" from pet stores but I notice they all seem very different as far as types of seeds. Today I tried Zupreem finch/canary pellets and he loves them! Is this an ok food for him to eat? Is it ok to feed him this food exclusively? I like the idea of pellets so he can't pick out just one kind. My feed stores don't seem to have much in the way of pelleted dove food. 

Also- Can I clip his wings? I want to take him outside more. He loves to peck around in the dirt and grass. A few times he scared me by flying across the yard. 

From reading this forum, it sounds like he'd like a dove friend. I'm looking forward to getting a hen for him and watching them interact and play. I plan on using the fake eggs since I don't want more than 2...


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Twinkieslug! Welcome to Pigeon Talk. I would think the pellets would be fine, but listing the ingredients will help to decide if it's all your friend needs for his nutrition. Your right...seed mixes can vary. On the side of caution, mix some Dove feed with the pellets. If pellets are the only thing you offer, you have to make sure he is really eating them. He might also consume more water while making the adjustment. Try the "search" here for more info about feeding doves too. Do you provide grit? If not, just provide some in a separate bowl. He needs it for digesting and will take it when he needs it. As far as clipping his wings, I would not advise it. Bad things can happen so fast when loose outside and being able to fly could be his only chance of survival. Keep checking back on this thread. Lots of other folks will be able to answer your questions. Warning....we love pictures


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have three hens, they do real well on the pellet diet..I use harrison's high potency fine. but what you have sounds fine. I just give a tablespoon of safflower seed as treats and chopped greens for variety. they do like to be in twos,or trios, hen and a cock or two/three hens work well, 2 cocks not so well. I say no to clipping the wings, but that is just me, alot of pet bird people clip wings and I think there are pluses and minuses, I don't becacuse I have a large cage and they get exsercise by flapping about from perch to perch, and I let them out on the screened porch to fly, I would not take them outdoors at all, it only takes a second for something to happen, a hawk or stray cat, a dog you did not see. so no no to out of doors, you can let them fly around in the house and teach them to come back in the cage with seed treats...just have to work at it..mine know when they hear the bag russel they are about to get some safflower seed, (their fav). the fake eggs are a must with hen/cock pair, I have the three hens and still use the fake eggs even though I know they are not fertile, I let them have the real ones for a bit then do the switch as I do not want anyting to break, because they all get in the basket together to sit the eggs. If you get a hen she will want a basket..I will post a pic of mine to give you an idea of how you can attach one to the cage...pic only show two of the three.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

forgot to add, the high calcium grit found at the pet store for cockatiels seems to work good for mine, they eat more of it before laying eggs and just a bit hear and there when not.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Feeding pellets is fine, but I would still mix with seeds.
Vitamins, minerals, probiotics and greens are important.
Do not clip wings and do not let him fly free outside. Inside the house is Ok. Foraging in the dirt may create more problems than do good. All bacteria, fungi and parasites are in the dirt.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

TwinkieSlug, Do you have a picture...just for fun?


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

This is "Pearl." The neighbors named "her." I wasn't so hot on the name to begin with, but now that I'm thinking she's a he, it's been bugging me. I'm determined to think of him as a male, but it's been a 1.5 year habit and the name "Pearl" isn't helping. Any name suggestions?

Thank you all for so much info I was told at a mostly parrot store that doves like safflower but Pearl won't eat them. In fact I'm not sure what seeds it is that she's picking out, maybe millet. Sorry, "HE". But he LOVES this Zupreem finch/canary fruit pellets. My understanding is Zupreem has a very good reputation among parrot owners, but many guinea pig people definitely do not like the Zupreem GP food. (I have 2 GP's too.) So I don't know. The finch/canary diet ingredients include many vitamins and the bag says vitamin supplements are not needed and may be harmful. I don't see anything on the bag about probiotics. Is this something I can get at a pet store? 

I won't clip the wings, and no more being loose outside. Can I put grass hay from a bale in his cage or is that too dirty? As for outside predators, it was one of my sheep getting territorial that made me run and grab him on the last outing. 

I think I have found a female dove source, it was from craig's list, but sounds promising... I better order some fake eggs quick!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Grass is for sheep TS  you can give her lettuce, spinach, grated carrots, dandelion, chicken weed, sprouts. Wash them before use.
Probiotic comes from the pet store as powder you can mix with water or seeds (you must make them sticky with one spoon of olive oil)
Your dove is so cute.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like to put hay in the cage, they like to play with it and make nesties, to eat? what plamnh said...chopped greens, just a bit, I cut mine with the scissors to get it small. I wish I had sheep. this bird will be happy to have a mate, you hope, sometimes doves can be territorial, so you may want to introduce them in a nutral place and not put the other right in with him/her, getting a hen you can not go wrong, you will either have two hens or a pair, both work, but they do need to see each other first and not thrown together or your bird may fight with the new one...or it could be love at first site...keep us posted.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the nest picture. I will incorporate that into the new cage I'm building. I've been looking at lots of pix to see what they like for perches and nest boxes. I think when I get the new cage done I will be able to divide it. Then I can put the future new dove in one side and Pearl in the other to get acquainted. That way they won't be meeting in Pearl's territory. I meant for the hay to be "environmental enrichment," not food. Pearl doesn't seem interested in toys so far so I thought some sort of foraging set up might keep him stimulated? Maybe a square of carpet I can sprinkle seeds in? I guess with a mate I won't have to worry so much about him being bored. So far no luck with the greens, I'll keep trying. Thanks everyone


----------

